

Theft, Lies, and Facebook Video - ingve
https://medium.com/@hankgreen/theft-lies-and-facebook-video-656b0ffed369

======
OrwellianChild
A video platform lives or dies by the quality and discoverability of the
content on its network... If FB wants creators to invest in its video service,
it has to build systems that facilitate tracking usable metrics, monetizing
content, and keeping control in the hands of the rights-holders. Otherwise all
of this leads to an ugly series of lawsuits involving stolen IP and an
abandonment of the platform.

Would love to know more about what Facebook is on the hook for with the
freebooting, if any HN IP specialists are around...

------
shahryc
"Cheat, Lie, and Steal" \--- they've merely redefined the rules in their own
favor, and in the long run I believe that's a good thing because they'll be
able to compete with YouTube. YouTube is essentially a monopoly. This sort of
competition is a good thing for both content creators & consumers. It gives
content creators more leverage in negotiations/royalties & consumers more
content, different features, etc.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _they 've merely redefined the rules in their own favor, and in the long run
> I believe that's a good thing because they'll be able to compete with
> YouTube. _

I'm not so sure that's good for the content creators whom they're stepping all
over in their climb to competition.

